# 99140 & Med Directed CRNA



## gost (Mar 14, 2011)

As long as I've been doing this, you would think I would know the answer but then again, I've been searching for an hour and still haven't found a straightforward answer anywhere.

When the anesthesiaologist is directing a CRNA and it is an emergency surgery, can both bill 99140 or just one of them.   If it's just one, which one?


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 17, 2011)

I only bill 99140 on the anesthesiologist, not the CRNA.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## gost (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for responding, Alicia.  

I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed that there weren't more responses.  When I brought this up in an impromptu facebook chat with some other coders I got a lot of responses.  Unfortunately, the opinions were varied and now I'm less sure than I was when I first asked the question.


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Jun 7, 2012)

*99140*

When the anesthesiologists medically directs CRNA, we only bill the 99140 under the anesthesiologist's name, not the CRNA.  
Patti


----------

